# libnss3.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64

## Salem

Ahoi,

mal eine dumme Frage.

Ich hab jetzt für einige Zeit TweetDeck bzw. Adobe Air auf meinem 64 Bit System verwendet und bekomme seit gestern plötzlich den Fehler "Error loading the runtime (libnss3.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64)".

Ich habe eigentlich nichts geändert, nur k.A. wieso er plötzlich die libs nicht findet bzw. die falsche.

```
veerle bin # ldd ./adl 

        linux-gate.so.1 =>  (0xf7766000)

        libdl.so.2 => /lib32/libdl.so.2 (0xf7733000)

        libstdc++.so.6 => /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/32/libstdc++.so.6 (0xf7643000)

        libc.so.6 => /lib32/libc.so.6 (0xf74fb000)

        /lib/ld-linux.so.2 (0xf7767000)

        libm.so.6 => /lib32/libm.so.6 (0xf74d4000)

        libgcc_s.so.1 => /lib32/libgcc_s.so.1 (0xf74c6000)

```

Danke

----------

